# Cuomo resigns from office



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 11, 2021)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2021)

My thoughts are: we didn't need another thread about it.  His days were numbered the second credible allegations were made.  Now if only that rule applied to politicians in both parties instead of just one.


----------

